# 3 points and £100 for driving on my phone - thanks Volcom!



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys!
No judging please I know I did wrong but I'm young and am still learning. I know not a excuse

But I know a lot of people like the learn about law and have some pretty impressive knowledge about law 
So what advise can be given, not to get off the offence but not get the points? Any help is really appreciated

Thanks 
Nic


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Take it from someone who's been done for the same thing but doubt theres much u can do to get out of the points.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll skip the lecture...

As far as getting off the points is concerned I think there is little you can do, you either accept the fixed penalty....or pay to defend your case in court, the police have to prove the allegation and if they can then you've just made things worse for yourself. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure once you've been told what you are being reported for and you drive off having accepted what the police have said, that's what you will get. I'm sure you have to contest it from the very beginning if you want to fight it. Bummer. :?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

As above, no lecture, but were you using / holding a phone?

If so suck it up, if not get the evidence (check with your provider for call log) and a good lawyer and contest it.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Otley said:


> I'm pretty sure once you've been told what you are being reported for and you drive off having accepted what the police have said, that's what you will get. I'm sure you have to contest it from the very beginning if you want to fight it. Bummer. :?


Yes that's right, I'm just assuming since he's asked this question he's already stated he's contesting it


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Otley said:


> I'm pretty sure once you've been told what you are being reported for and you drive off having accepted what the police have said, that's what you will get. I'm sure you have to contest it from the very beginning if you want to fight it. Bummer. :?


Ay up...not quite right there...

Once the ticket is issued it carries a suspended enforcement period - usually 28 days - in which time you either pay the ticket or lodge notice of your intention to contest the case at court. If you don't lodge notice within the 28 days the option to contest the ticket expires and you'll simply be pursued for the unpaid ticket.

I don't think the OP is looking to contest the ticket, rather just looking to mitigate the damage, but I think he'll struggle to find any explanation the court will find relevant or acceptable. He doesn't actually have to be making a call - if the copper says he saw the phone in his hand he's pretty much dead in the water. Take comfort from the fact that penalties for this offence are being increased to a max of several thousand pounds.

No lectures but no sympathy here either.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

did you get pulled or did you get pictured with it? if your young 3 points will come off your license in no time but you'll get stung for your insurance aswel I think :/ now go purchase a something to connect your phone to via bluetooth and talk and you wont have it happen again orrrrrrr just dont answer the phone or read a text 

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

How the hell is it my fault! Don't pick the phone up if you don't have a hands free. They come free with a iPhone. Kids FFS!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

So blokey is moaning because of his stupidity of using a phone whilst driving yet - as in the title - blames another user (Volcom)???

Lmfao

If you used the phone and got caught, grow a pair and take the deserved punishment.

"Young and still learning" ? No excuse. You're old enough to drive and with that comes responsibility.....
Sorry buddy but you can't come on a forum and not expect such comments (whether you want them or not).

Harsh, but needs to be said


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I didn't win the lottery- thanks Volcom ! That's your fault too :roll: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I just argued with my other half - thanks Volcom ! That's your fault too :roll: :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

PMSL. Seriously, I don't know why people still have trouble with this - there are bluetooth handsfree devices to suit all pockets. My local filling station sells one of those in ear jobs for a fiver!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mwad said:


> I just argued with my other half - thanks Volcom ! That's your fault too :roll: :lol:


I got bit by a horsefly today.......thats volcoms fault....

its raining.....thats volcoms fault



J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

igotone said:


> PMSL. Seriously, I don't know why people still have trouble with this - there are bluetooth handsfree devices to suit all pockets. My local filling station sells one of those in ear jobs for a fiver!


When I replaced the original head unit I made sure I had one with bluetooth connectivity and I dont even need to control it via the phone does it all on the headunit

J
xx


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > PMSL. Seriously, I don't know why people still have trouble with this - there are bluetooth handsfree devices to suit all pockets. My local filling station sells one of those in ear jobs for a fiver!
> ...


Same here. My phone is set up to auto answer via the head unit so I don't need to touch it at all, it lives out of sight in my pocket.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

One of my cookbots wont press in with my home made press and im going to have to pay a man to use a real press......

Yea...thanks Volcom pffffft :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

igotone said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


But "el jobsworth" copper could still technically do you.... driving distracted innit :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lamb's TT said:


> So what advise can be given, not to get off the offence but not get the points? Any help is really appreciated


Assuming that you're guilty (which you admit here) there isn't really anything you can do. Going to court for this is pointless.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry everyone had a bad day. It's all my fault. Hang my head in shame. I would say call my support line but I'm worried you will when driving.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> But "el jobsworth" copper could still technically do you.... driving distracted innit :wink:


Well he could, but he'd have to show clear evidence that you _were_ distracted from your driving by it's use - just using it wouldn't hold water and it's no different in fact to him using his two way radio in the car - there's no greater level of distraction.

It's pretty unlikely actually given that there are hordes of drivers still stubbornly refusing to give up holding their phones to their ears while driving and just begging for a ticket.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

igotone said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > But "el jobsworth" copper could still technically do you.... driving distracted innit :wink:
> ...


Yea unlikly.... but not impossable.

A woman here was done by 2 brainiacs for drinking from a can of coke at a traffic light.... driving distracted apparently :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> Yea unlikly.... but not impossable.
> 
> A woman here was done by 2 brainiacs for drinking from a can of coke at a traffic light.... driving distracted apparently :roll:


A tad over zealous ... you do get 'em unfortunately.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

igotone said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea unlikly.... but not impossable.
> ...


Not as bad as the guy in Ayr who got done for blowing his nose..... I think roddy had a link to the story. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Was that sounding his horn in the hours off darkness though?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Cut my finger badly yesterday. Thanks Volcom!


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

I love how people knowingly commit an offence and then when it catches up on them they plead innocence and try and get out of it.....Volcom you know you were wrong to phone him while he's driving.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Just to reiterate .... 1 I'm not really blaming volcom. 
2 I'm not trying to get out of this but I would rather pay £2000 in a Ghent and have no points that's all

I know I have done wrong and I accept it plain and simple

That's for a ll the answer from people actually trying 
And the the funny ones

Everything else is volcoms fault


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Got a speeding fine in the post today from April! First one in 8years. I blame Volcom

Oh hold that's me oh crap.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Got a speeding fine in the post today from April! First one in 8years. I blame Volcom
> 
> Oh hold that's me oh crap.


Pml :lol:

You should blame Lamb'sTT !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Got a speeding fine in the post today from April! First one in 8years. I blame Volcom
> 
> Oh hold that's me oh crap.


ha ha 

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

No one ever phones my mobile. Damn you Volcom!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> No one ever phones my mobile. Damn you Volcom!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> No one ever phones my mobile. Damn you Volcom!


Send me the digits I will put you on booty call!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol steady on boys lol

J
Xx


----------

